# Never Too Early: 2008 Olympics



## luther

I know we're half a year away, but watching the Mavs v. the Lakers got me thinking about the Olympics. (Kobe, Kidd, Nowitzki, Gasol, Vujacic, Barea ... you see how I got there.)

With Kobe Bryant reportedly still very committed to playing and Kidd presumably so, does anyone believe the USA will NOT win the gold? Any other thoughts about the upcoming games? These are the already qualified teams:

USA
Spain 
Argentina
Lithuania
Russia
Australia
China
Angola
Iran

These 12 teams will play in the pre-Olympic qualifying tourney, going for three spots.

Greece
Slovenia
Germany
Croatia
Brazil
Puerto Rico
Canada
New Zealand
Lebanon
Korea
Cameroon
Cape Verde


----------



## Yao Mania

Ginobili's not getting any younger, so this would arguably be Argentina's best shot ever at Olympic goal for awhile. Oberto/Scola/Nocioni/Delfino/Ginobili, I think they're a lock for a medal.

Spain would obviously be another favorite. Gasol excels at the international game, Calderon's getting better by the minute, and Carlos Navarro now has some NBA experience, albeit with a very crappy team. 

I'm picking Greece, Croatia and Brazil to wrap up the final 3 spots (Dirk has absolutely no supporting cast). I can't believe Italy and France couldn't even make it to the qualifiers...


----------



## luther

Yao Mania said:


> I'm picking Greece, Croatia and Brazil to wrap up the final 3 spots (Dirk has absolutely no supporting cast). I can't believe Italy and France couldn't even make it to the qualifiers...


I look forward to seeing the groupings and format before I choose on those final spots. But Greece and Croatian would be high on my list of likely candidates. But I wouldn't sleep on Slovenia, either. It depends partly on who plays, but they've got a lot of talent available.

As for surprising absences, what about Serbia and Turkey? Serbia has been a mess at the senior level (despite still impressive talent) since the 2002 Worlds, and Turkey had all its big guns at the last ECs and still wasn't able to qualify.


----------



## el_Diablo

just 12 teams?


----------



## Yao Mania

luther said:


> I look forward to seeing the groupings and format before I choose on those final spots. But Greece and Croatian would be high on my list of likely candidates. But I wouldn't sleep on Slovenia, either. It depends partly on who plays, but they've got a lot of talent available.
> 
> As for surprising absences, what about Serbia and Turkey? Serbia has been a mess at the senior level (despite still impressive talent) since the 2002 Worlds, and Turkey had all its big guns at the last ECs and still wasn't able to qualify.


Yah I forgot to mention Turkey as well. Hedo played really well in the tourney, but the team just lost a few tight games if I recall correctly. France and Italy just kinda choked.


----------



## croco

Yao Mania said:


> I'm picking Greece, Croatia and Brazil to wrap up the final 3 spots (Dirk has absolutely no supporting cast). I can't believe Italy and France couldn't even make it to the qualifiers...


This is true, however I think they are going to make it because they usually struggle against very good teams, other than Greece there is none in this qualifier tournament. 

Greece should be a lock to qualify, the European teams all have a chance, I wouldn't underestimate Puerto Rico either. Will Nash for play Canada ?


----------



## luther

croco said:


> I wouldn't underestimate Puerto Rico either. Will Nash for play Canada ?


I like Puerto Rico only if their guards get hot--they've got troubles in the post, with only PJ Ramos really worth much. (Their veteran bigs like Jose Ortiz have retired.) However, if Ayuso, Arroyo, Barea, etc. get going, look out. They can beat anyone.

Nash and Magloire both, unless I am mistaken, have pretty much ruled out playing until the Olympics, if at all. And so, it would seem they won't play at all, because the odds of that team qualifying without them is pretty slim.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I hear that Chris Kaman might play for Germany... not enough to put them past the front-runners though.


----------



## luther

FIBA.com story regarding an important aspect of Puerto Rico's chances for coming out of the qualifying tournament as Olympics-bound. In short, no Arroyo, Santiago and Barea, no chance.



> SAN JUAN (FIBA Olympic Qualifying Tournament) - Puerto Rico may be without star guards Carlos Arroyo and Jose Juan Barea in July’s FIBA Olympic Qualifying Tournament in Greece if the players are unable to sign on with new NBA teams before the event.
> 
> Both players will be out of contract with their respective NBA clubs after this season and could miss out as Manolo Cintron’s Puerto Rico take on Cameroon and Croatia in Group D.
> 
> In the Puerto Rican El Nuevo Dia newspaper, Barea, who is currently with the Dallas Mavericks, spoke about his agent’s concerns.
> 
> "He advised me that I shouldn’t do anything (with Puerto Rico) unless I have a signed contract,” Barea said.
> 
> "He wants me to have security in my future. I want to play in the pre-Olympic tournament for Puerto Rico and I will do my best to be in Greece, but all I can say right now is that we'll take it day by day.”
> 
> Barea, a 1.8m guard, averaged 7.5 points and 2.3 rebounds per game at the 2007 FIBA Americas Championship, where Puerto Rico won the bronze medal.
> 
> Arroyo, who is currently with the Orlando Magic, is probably a more important figure in the Puerto Rican team.
> 
> He had 30 points and 10 assists in the bronze medal win and averaged 16.3 points and 4.6 helpers in Las Vegas.
> 
> The uncertainty for Puerto Rico doesn’t stop with the NBA duo, either. Center Daniel Santiago, who took last summer off, is also coming to the end of his contract with Unicaja Malaga and doesn’t know if he will be able to help the team try to qualify for the Beijing Games.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I think that Puerto Rico could stomach the loss of Santiago much more than either of their guards. If I remember correctly, it was their guard play that made them dangerous.


----------



## pablinho

Im spanish, so i might be a little homer... but if you check Spain roster, there are no doubts that Spain has the second best roster in the tournament... and probably the best team play.


PG: * Calderon, lock */ 2 spots left Carlos Cabezas/Sergio Rodriguez/Ricky Rubio (Ricky deservers the spot this season tbh.)

SG: *Juan Carlos Navarro, lock*/ *Rudy Fernandez, lock *(21 PPG 28 MPG 45 %FG) *Berni Rodriguez, lock *( specialist defensive player)

SF: *Carlos Jimenez, lock* (unflashy vet player, defensive player) lock, *Garbajosa SF/PF lock *(he will play with 1 leg if needed)/ *Alex Mumbru lock*

PF: *Felipe Reyes, lock*/ Victor Claver

C: *Pau Gasol lock* *Marc Gasol lock* (leads ACB efficiency)


You gotta select only 12, there will be fun for the PG back up, rly Ricky deserved it and that means you gotta kick the vet Carlos Cabezas (deffensive PG) or the "Court Vision" Sergio Rodriguez

Each player has a differente role imo. If Spain has a good day in my opinion can bet USA, 40 % chance in my opinion in the International game.


----------



## luther

Krstic All Star said:


> I think that Puerto Rico could stomach the loss of Santiago much more than either of their guards. If I remember correctly, it was their guard play that made them dangerous.


I think Santiago is more important to them than Barea. Remember, they have other good guards available: Larry Ayuso, Rick Apodaca, Filiberto Rivera. But the loss of Santiago, coupled with the retirement of Jose Ortiz last time around, means they'd be counting on PJ Ramos and maybe Ricky Sanchez to produce. 

But no doubt, the loss of Arroyo would kill them. He's far and away their most consistently productive player.


----------



## Enigma

luther said:


> I think Santiago is more important to them than Barea. Remember, they have other good guards available: Larry Ayuso, Rick Apodaca, Filiberto Rivera. But the loss of Santiago, coupled with the retirement of Jose Ortiz last time around, means they'd be counting on PJ Ramos and maybe Ricky Sanchez to produce.
> 
> But no doubt, the loss of Arroyo would kill them. He's far and away their most consistently productive player.


Ouch, that would definitly hurt them.

Don't they also have Guillermo Diaz (played at University of Miami, drafted by the Clippers, now in Europe, I think)?

There's also talk here in Florida that Walter Hodge (junior guard at the University of Florida) may turn pro so he can play for his native country of Puerto Rico. He's got no shot of playing in the NBA because he's essentially a 6' SG, but he could play professionally in Puerto Rico or Europe. He's got a pretty good international style game though. He was the 3rd guard in Florida's 3-man guard rotation for Florida's back-to-back national championships.


----------



## luther

I think Diaz is Puerto Rican, but he has not played for their senior team and I've never even seen him mentioned in regard to the national team.

Hodge wouldn't have to turn pro just to play for the national team--there is no negative effect on your eligibility by playing for the national team.

Two other guys I hadn't thought about, but who would help, would be AD Vassallo of Va. Tech and Jesus Verdejo of S. Florida (formerly Arizona). Both of those two would really help with a little more size. But overall, they will just need Ramos and Sanchez to play well. There is just no option for them--as far as I know, they have no other decent bigs anywhere.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

luther said:


> I think Santiago is more important to them than Barea. Remember, they have other good guards available: Larry Ayuso, Rick Apodaca, Filiberto Rivera. But the loss of Santiago, coupled with the retirement of Jose Ortiz last time around, means they'd be counting on PJ Ramos and maybe Ricky Sanchez to produce.
> 
> But no doubt, the loss of Arroyo would kill them. He's far and away their most consistently productive player.


After watching Arroyo in the NBA for (too many) seasons, it's weird to think of him as indispensable, but in terms of international play, you're absolutely right. 

As far as Santiago goes, after looking at the youngsters they'd have to throw in there, I could definitely see losing him being worse than Barea.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

pablinho said:


> Im spanish, so i might be a little homer... but if you check Spain roster, there are no doubts that Spain has the second best roster in the tournament... and probably the best team play.
> 
> 
> PG: * Calderon, lock */ 2 spots left Carlos Cabezas/Sergio Rodriguez/Ricky Rubio (Ricky deservers the spot this season tbh.)
> 
> SG: *Juan Carlos Navarro, lock*/ *Rudy Fernandez, lock *(21 PPG 28 MPG 45 %FG) *Berni Rodriguez, lock *( specialist defensive player)
> 
> SF: *Carlos Jimenez, lock* (unflashy vet player, defensive player) lock, *Garbajosa SF/PF lock *(he will play with 1 leg if needed)/ *Alex Mumbru lock*
> 
> PF: *Felipe Reyes, lock*/ Victor Claver
> 
> C: *Pau Gasol lock* *Marc Gasol lock* (leads ACB efficiency)
> 
> 
> You gotta select only 12, there will be fun for the PG back up, rly Ricky deserved it and that means you gotta kick the vet Carlos Cabezas (deffensive PG) or the "Court Vision" Sergio Rodriguez
> 
> Each player has a differente role imo. If Spain has a good day in my opinion can bet USA, 40 % chance in my opinion in the International game.


Spain is definitely stacked for international play - assuming everybody stays healthy. How has Marc Gasol looked this year?


----------



## luther

Krstic All Star said:


> How has Marc Gasol looked this year?


Very, very good.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Enigma said:


> Ouch, that would definitly hurt them.
> 
> Don't they also have Guillermo Diaz (played at University of Miami, drafted by the Clippers, now in Europe, I think)?
> 
> There's also talk here in Florida that Walter Hodge (junior guard at the University of Florida) may turn pro so he can play for his native country of Puerto Rico. He's got no shot of playing in the NBA because he's essentially a 6' SG, but he could play professionally in Puerto Rico or Europe. He's got a pretty good international style game though. He was the 3rd guard in Florida's 3-man guard rotation for Florida's back-to-back national championships.


I could see Hodge helping mitigate against the loss of Barea, though between he and Arroyo (if he plays) that's a lot of shots...


----------



## Boris

my croatia will face many problems with roster. this would probley be are best roster. Popovic(Zalgiris), Planinic(Tau), Ukic(Roma), Kus(Uncija), Giricek(PHO), Tomas(Funlebrada), Vujcic(Maccabi), Zizic(Pao), Prkacin(Pao), Kasun(Barcelona) and Barac(Pamesa), but kasun allredy said that he will skip this year, vujicic said that he want to go to nba, and want's free summer, giricek saying that his doughter is more inportant to him than NT, zizic probley will skip to... onley good news for repesa is that Bagaric want's to be back to NT. so probley other candidats to make the roster will be Stojic(Menorca), Rozic(Cibona), Simon(Zagreb), Vrkic(Sibenik), Rudez, Peric and Stipanovic(Split), Banic and Pasalic (Bilbao), Markota(Zalgiris), Loncar(Lokomotiv R.), Tomic(Zagreb), Bagaric (Bologna), Andric(Cibona) and Lalic(Zadar). it is gona be tough to make it, but on the bright side if we make it we will be youngest team in olyimpics


----------



## Boris

for other candidates greece is sure, they have great team, home court and ref's will help them if they need. slovenia is my favorit number 2 to qualify, they can make strongest roster and also could be medal candidates. Udrih, Lakovic, Dragic, Becirevic, Vujacic, Nahbar, Milic, Smodis, Lorbek, Jurak, Nesterovic, Brezec is theri best roster, but also have problems with their players skiping NT. Germany is one man team, allways dangeros and traditonaly for germans very disciplined team that works hard. in one way kaman can help, but also could do negativ in concept that players over the years played. puerto rico is wild team that can beat anbody when hot but they are not god tacticly. I Dubt Brasil can make it if barbossa runnig them, he is just so poor for internatinal game that is big downgrade for them. canada with out nash don't have many chans


----------



## luther

Boris said:


> my croatia will face many problems with roster. this would probley be are best roster. Popovic(Zalgiris), Planinic(Tau), Ukic(Roma), Kus(Uncija), Giricek(PHO), Tomas(Funlebrada), Vujcic(Maccabi), Zizic(Pao), Prkacin(Pao), Kasun(Barcelona) and Barac(Pamesa), but kasun allredy said that he will skip this year, vujicic said that he want to go to nba, and want's free summer, giricek saying that his doughter is more inportant to him than NT, zizic probley will skip to... onley good news for repesa is that Bagaric want's to be back to NT. so probley other candidats to make the roster will be Stojic(Menorca), Rozic(Cibona), Simon(Zagreb), Vrkic(Sibenik), Rudez, Peric and Stipanovic(Split), Banic and Pasalic (Bilbao), Markota(Zalgiris), Loncar(Lokomotiv R.), Tomic(Zagreb), Bagaric (Bologna), Andric(Cibona) and Lalic(Zadar). it is gona be tough to make it, but on the bright side if we make it we are will be youngest team in olyimpics


I hadn't realized so many of the Croatians were thinking of skipping the games. That does hurt them a lot. I mean, going from Vujcic to Bagaric in the middle is quite a step down! 

You're right that some of the players who may step in are young, which is interesting. but I don't know how comfortable I'd feel putting my hopes on the likes of Rudez, Tomic, Loncar and Markota. Even so, I like Ukic, Tomas and Planinic. And Kasun is a decent player, too. So maybe there is enough of a mix of proven talent and younger potential to make some noise.


----------



## Boris

about serbia, turky, italy and france. serbia is havinin same problems like croatia and slovenia. their best players skiping NT, and having problems with team chemistry + monte ***** also sepreated from them so they loos some players like scepanovic, drobnjak or pekovic. Now legendery coach Ivkovic took over team and is trying to conic ther stars to play and with young talents like teodosic and tepic they shoul com back to top. turky has bad guards and as team they suck, even fighting in loocker room. italy is in some kind transition. they had team with out to much talent that played for years, but played very disciplined, and now they are puting some young talent's in team so they are chancing generations. france mybe have players fo nba, but for international game their are just not good. tacticly and tehnicly they are not schooled naf. you just put some team D on them and they will make mistake after mistake, and on D they just can't play vs smart teams and specialy with teams that have good inside game.


----------



## Boris

luther said:


> I hadn't realized so many of the Croatians were thinking of skipping the games. That does hurt them a lot. I mean, going from Vujcic to Bagaric in the middle is quite a step down!
> 
> You're right that some of the players who may step in are young, which is interesting. but I don't know how comfortable I'd feel putting my hopes on the likes of Rudez, Tomic, Loncar and Markota. Even so, I like Ukic, Tomas and Planinic. And Kasun is a decent player, too. So maybe there is enough of a mix of proven talent and younger potential to make some noise.


hope so. since kukoc, radja, komazec and co. started skiping from our NT it is like tradition that our best players missing from NT. it sucks


----------



## luther

Boris said:


> hope so. since kukoc, radja, komazec and co. started skiping from our NT it is like tradition that our best players missing from NT. it sucks


Hey, you're telling an American this! Ever since Dream Team in 1992, we've seen players turn it down. That means we only once--ONCE!--had all our best players accept. From then on, it has been a collection of "pretty good" stars who were willing to go. And unfortunately, they all seemed to have a sense of entitlement that they deserved the gold without even trying, practicing, preparing for opponents, etc. It caught up to us by 2002, when we were terrible in the Worlds. And we have not recovered yet, although this summer might be the year that changes, assuming everyone who played in the Tournament of the Americas last summer shows up again.

Still, we did something similar before the last Olympics. We sent a great team the summer before, but by the Greece Olympics, many of those top players had bowed out, mostly claiming security concerns.


----------



## Boris

I think that those teams coud go better if they played more as a team, not as group of individuals and playing more prep. games. also I think that stern way of pushing basketball to be more as buissnies and show than sport as it should be also destroyed fundamentals and team over individual + rules diferential is totaly difret. for sample james almost in every touch with ball makes traveling for euro standards wicih is also sterns falt. 10 to 15 years ago alo was difrent way of ref's tolareating "firs step" but today stern is alovig superstars to meke almost to steps with out checking ball just to meak them more easier to penetrate and create biger show. so players have big problems transforming their talent on international game


----------



## Krstic All-Star

I'm happy to see traveling actually get called, even though it's often against the US team. I'd rather see each country's top players though - especially Croatia, which I was really looking forward to watching.


----------



## Vilius

Everyone seems to be forgetting Lithuania. Do you think 3 bronzes and 4th place in 2004 game from nowhere?  On the other hand there's no problem to be underestimated and do well but there should be objective reasons for underestimating a team. This year our basketball federation is doing everything what they can to get all the best players in Beijing and that means finally having Žydrūnas Ilgauskas on the team.

*The list of Lithuanian NT candidates*
Šarūnas Jasikevičius (Panathinaikos, Greece)
Marius Prekevičius (Šiauliai)
Rolandas Alijevas (CSK VVS Samara, Russia)
Mantas Kalnietis (Žalgiris)
Tomas Delininkaitis (Azovmash, Ukraine)
Rimantas Kaukėnas (Montepaschi, Italy)
Arvydas Macijauskas (Olympiakos, Greece)
Ramūnas Šiškauskas (CSKA Moscow, Russia)
Renaldas Seibutis (Olympiakos)
Justas Sinica (Sakalai)
Linas Kleiza (Denver Nuggets, NBA)
Simas Jasaitis (Tau Ceramica, Spain)
Jonas Mačiulis (Žalgiris)
Artūras Jomantas (Lietuvos rytas)
Mindaugas Lukauskis (Lietuvos rytas)
Darjušas Lavrinovičius (Unics, Russia)
Kšyštofas Lavrinovičius (Montepaschi)
Darius Songaila (Washington Wizards, NBA)
Antanas Kavaliauskas (Panionios, Greece)
Paulius Jankūnas (Žalgiris)
Žydrūnas Ilgauskas (Cleveland Cavaliers, NBA)
Robertas Javtokas (Dinamo Moscow, Russia)
Marijonas Petravičius (Lietuvos rytas)
Donatas Zavackas (Šiauliai)
Michailas Anisimovas (Lietuvos rytas)


----------



## Krstic All-Star

If the Lithuanian team can get its top players to be on it, that's a dangerous team indeed - especially with Ilgauskas in the middle. Personally, I just hope that Jasikevicus plays, as it's been too long since I've had a chance to watch him.


----------



## croco

Krstic All Star said:


> If the Lithuanian team can get its top players to be on it, that's a dangerous team indeed - especially with Ilgauskas in the middle. Personally, I just hope that Jasikevicus plays, as it's been too long since I've had a chance to watch him.


I don't think they necessarily need Ilgauskas to be a very good team, he would help, but they have also shown in the past that they can play without him. They are right there with Spain to compete for the silver medal.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

True enough, but having a player of his caliber always helps. Their potential frontcourt rotation is _very _deep.


----------



## luther

As strange as it sounds, I don't think Ilgauskas matters much, either. I mean, he's great--don't misunderstand. But Lithuania's strength is undoubtedly its post players, and so even without him, they can use Javtokas, the Lavrinoviciuses and Songaila. I think Jasikevicius is the more important player for their team, in that he's the proven leader and creator.


----------



## Vilius

croco said:


> I don't think they necessarily need Ilgauskas to be a very good team, he would help, but they have also shown in the past that they can play without him. *They are right there with Spain to compete for the silver medal.*


So gold is already taken by USA?


Krstic All Star said:


> True enough, but having a player of his caliber always helps. Their potential frontcourt rotation is _very _deep.


Ilgauskas haven't player for the National Team for 14 years. Last time he played was a friendly game or something and he was still a youngster.

This year he expressed his desire to play for Lithuania as it could be his last chance to represent his country. But there's another problem. Cavs' board doesn't want to let him go. Our basketball federation is doing everything. They even found a famous insurance company to get an insurance for Big Z. And it's not easy thing to do after his past injury problems. So it still remains unknown wether he'll play or not.

We are used to playing without him so if he miss Olympics again it wouldn't be anything new. Plus we have good big players, But the fact that could finally get all our best players playing is really exciting.

The weakest link of the team is 2nd point guard. We all know what Šaras can do but there's simply nobody who would be a quality replacement for him even for 10-15 minutes. This problem was obvious in Eurobasket 2007 when Jasikevičius got injured and despite playing much, he couldn't do what he can.


----------



## croco

Vilius said:


> So gold is already taken by USA?


No, but I can't see them losing with the current squad. It's just too much overall talent, another year of FIBA experience and they should also have the right demeanor after the recent disappointments. On the other hand if they fail again they really need to think about what is going wrong, however I don't think this is the case.


----------



## Vilius

croco said:


> No, but I can't see them losing with the current squad. It's just too much overall talent, another year of FIBA experience and they should also have the right demeanor after the recent disappointments. On the other hand if they fail again they really need to think about what is going wrong, however I don't think this is the case.


We'll see. I am not questioning the talentthat they have but it's not talent only that matters. Team chemistry means a lot. You must play with a heart.

Another important thing is your attitude. If you think that you are the best and don't appreciate your rivals (which has always been the case with USA) then you could be in trouble. You must be self confident and each coach wants his players to believe in themselves. But there's a thin line between confidence and arrogance.

I am really looking forward to the Olympics with USA's serious attitude.


----------



## luther

If Team USA plays the way they did last summer, I have no doubt whatsoever that they will win the gold, probably dominating everyone except the top couple of opponents in a manner that brings back memories of the real, one and only Dream Team ('92). However, I agree that it's not a sure thing they'll do that. We could still see people pull out. We could see people's attitudes and styles of play change for the worse. We could see an unfocused squad expecting to be handed the gold.

And if there's one thing followers of USA Basketball should have learned in the past six years, it's that if we show up with that lack of focus and "you owe us" attitude, they'll get their asses kicked by the other quality teams from around the world.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

^ These Olympics should be infinitely more enjoyable to American fans than the last Games were. In 2004, I watched a couple of games, and simply couldn't stomach it. I ended up watching pretty much any game where the US was _not _playing.


----------



## croco

Krstic All Star said:


> ^ These Olympics should be infinitely more enjoyable to American fans than the last Games were. In 2004, I watched a couple of games, and simply couldn't stomach it. I ended up watching pretty much any game where the US was _not _playing.












How dare you ? We'd rather lose the right way than win the wrong way.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

:azdaja:


----------



## croco

"Hehe"


----------



## Krstic All-Star

:azdaja: :azdaja:


----------



## luther

That was really when I began questioning Larry Brown's sanity. Before that, he was just the brilliant coach who was quick to move on. But beginning with those games, then with NY, he just went goofy in the head.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Exposure to the Dolans can do that...

Still, even with another coach, the makeup of that US team was enough to damn it.


----------



## luther

Krstic All Star said:


> Still, even with another coach, the makeup of that US team was enough to damn it.


True, but you know who was great? Lamar Odom and Allen Iverson worked their asses off. They seemed like the two guys who really, really cared. Maybe they're not suited for international play (well, Iverson isn't, although he still did well; Odom is an international dream player when he's hard at it), but they both gave great effort.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Odom has always fascinated me, though not always in the best of ways. I'd love to see a tandem of Odom and Marion (playing hard) in international play - though I know it'll never happen.


----------



## luther

I just revisited the stats. I wish I hadn't.

Carmelo Anthony, 25.0FG%
Richard Jefferson, 32.1 FG%
Allen Iverson, 37.8 FG%
Dwyane Wade, 38.2 FG%
Stephon Marbury, 42.3 FG%

All the bigs shot a nice percentage, and every single guard shot a terrible percentage. Every one. And the team shot 31% from 3, too, which in international play is pretty terrible.

Ugh. What a nightmare.


----------



## luther

Krstic All Star said:


> Odom has always fascinated me, though not always in the best of ways. I'd love to see a tandem of Odom and Marion (playing hard) in international play - though I know it'll never happen.


Odom has always been a fantasy player of mine. Watching him, I've always had the sense that he had "it," the special sense that makes great players great. But unlike most who have it, he never seemed all that interested in consistently taking advantage. He could be the best complementary player in the game if he wanted to be. I just don't think it's in him--especially since the death of his young child.


----------



## croco

Odom is a unique talent, like you two said he doesn't always seem to have the drive though. This is a bit of a goofy comparison, but you can also see his talents and allround skills in video games.


----------



## Vilius

The draw will be held on April 26. But the pots have already been revealed.

*Pot 1:* USA, Argentina
*Pot 2:* Spain, Lithuania
*Pot 3:* Australia, China
*Pot 4:* Angola, Russia
*Pot 5:* Iran, Qualifier 1
*Pot 6:* Qualifier 2, Qualifier 3

There could be some very hard groups since teams that will qualify through the additional qualification tournamanent will be seeded in 5th and 6th pots.

What teams would you like get in your group?


----------



## luther

I don't understand the system. Can you explain to me what the "pots" are, and how they relate to the eventual draw? I don't think I've heard that term before.


----------



## Vilius

luther said:


> I don't understand the system. Can you explain to me what the "pots" are, and how they relate to the eventual draw? I don't think I've heard that term before.


I should have used word 'seeds' instead. It means that teamd from the same seed will not be in the same group. There are two groups in Olympics with 6 teams in each that's why all teams are put in 6 seeds.


----------



## luther

I see; with "seeds" i understand.

For the USA, I'd prefer:

1) US (obviously, otherwise the laws of physics are violated and the universe collapses on itself or something)
2) Lithuania - because I think Spain can not only beat the US, but possibly at our own game of running. They have the quality point guards to handle our pressure and very good, athletic wings. No, they're not AS talented, but they're very talented. Lithuania is more likely to play a slow-it-down game and pound it inside. While that might frustrate us and could lead to a loss, it seems more likely that our pressure on their inferior PGs (especially if Jasikevicius doesn't play) wears them down.
3) China, even though I fear some secret police rigging the game! But Yao is unlikely to be truly healthy, Yi is talented but young, and the only other truly talented guys are also both bigs, Wang and Mengke. It's the best of both worlds in that they prefer to push the tempo and launch 3s, but their guards are nowhere near as good. We'd destroy them.
4) Angola. Russia is going to be tough.
5) Iran. The qualifier will be better than them.
6) Uh ... Qualifier 2. I think they're weak. :biggrin:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Hold on, USA/Argentina in Pot 1?!? How the hell did that happen?


----------



## Yao Mania

Krstic All Star said:


> Hold on, USA/Argentina in Pot 1?!? How the hell did that happen?


nono, I think it means that the teams in the same pot can't be in the same group. I'm guessing after the qualifiers they'll do a lottery draw kinda like the world cup


----------



## Krstic All-Star

^ Ok, that's MUCH better


----------



## Vilius

Pau Gasol sees Argentina in Olympic final

I agree with his main favourites. It's going to be great Olympics.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

^ I agree. I could see Greece falling though.


----------



## Vilius

*Group A*

Qualifier
Lithuania
Russia
Argentina
Australia
Iran

*Group B*

Qualifier
China
USA
Spain
Qualifier
Angola


----------



## luther

I could imagine both qualifiers advancing out of Group B over Angola and China. That's going to be rough on China if they don't even advance, but I think it's their own damn fault for the way they manage their national team. They've continued to talk about their goal being medaling, but haven't done anything to achieve that goal. They ended their relationship with Del Harris, and they've consistently refused to let more of their better players leave China and face stronger competition. So in the--what? 6 years?--they've known they would host the 2008 games, they've almost stood pat. Yes, they allowed a few of their bigs to play here, and they had that ABA team in L.A., but that's nothing. They should have been sending their best two dozen players to Euroleague teams and the D-League to learn what it takes.


----------



## argusa

Everyone is discussing some good teams, but no one has mentioned the Russians. Their performance at Eurobasket was impressive. I liked Spain, but the loss of Garbajosa will be tuff. He is a great 3pt threat. The US stands out especially with the potential team they have compiled. Lithuania, Russia, Spain, Greece, and Argentina are all great teams. Australia will be strong. Brazil with Nene, Splitter, and Varejao that is a pretty good front line. This is going to be a great summer.


----------



## luther

Russia really will be dangerous. Now that Holden is playing with them, he adds a dimension they lacked. Toss in their great forwards and that is a very good team, especially the way Blatt had them playing last summer.


----------



## Boris

Croatian coach Jasmin Repeša anauced 18 candidats that will try to make to roster for olympics qualifycations. Team meats 12th july, will play pre games first 2vs Slovenia in Slovenia then vs Australia and Iran in Croatia and vs Greece, Australia and Brazil in Acropolis cup
Roko Leni Ukić PG 195 84. Lottomatica(ITA)
Marko Popović PG/SG 184 82. Žalgiris(LIT)
Zoran Planinić PG/SG/SF 200 82. Tau Ceramica(ESP)
Davor Kus PG/SG 190 78. Uncija(ESP)
Jakov Vladivić PG 185 83. Zagreb(CRO)
Krunoslav Simon SG 196 85. Zagreb(CRO) 
Branimir Longin SG 196 78. Oldenburg(GER)
Marko Tomas SG/SF 201 85. Fuenlabrada(ESP)
Damjan Rudež SF/PF 206 86. Split(CRO)
Marin Rozić SF 201 83. Cibona(CRO)
Marko Banić PF 204 84. Bilbao(ESP)
Damir Markota PF 210 85. Žalgiris(LIT)
Nikola Prkačin PF/C 208 75. Panathinaikos(GRE)
Krešimir Lončar PF/C 210 83. Lokomotiv(RUS)
Sandro Nicević C 210 76. Besiktas(TUR)
Stanko Barać C 217 86. Pamesa(ESP)
Ante Tomić PF/C 216 87. Zagreb(CRO)
Dalibor Bagarić C 217 80. Bologna(ITA)
Mario Kasun C 215 80. Barcelona(ESP)-will join team if doctors allowed him

Gordan Giriček(PHO), Nikola Vujčić(Maccabi), Andrija Žižić(Panathinaikos) and Mario Stojić(Menorca) will skip this summer.


----------



## luther

Wow, they are certainly aiming for a young team--most of those players are under 30, and quite a few under 25! Rare for a senior national team, but I like the strategy. You don't want to be like, say, Serbia, which held on to its elders a bit too long and found itself with a talented squad that just couldn't put it together in national team competitions. But really, Tomic, Barac and Rudez!?


----------



## Boris

well it was originaly idea of former croatian coach Neven Spahija(Tau Ceramica coach now) and his halper legedndary croatian coach Mirko Novosel (member of hall of fame) to reorganize our NT basketball since we haven't won anyithing back form 95. when we won broze at eurobasket led by kukoc, radja and others. they started it with puting 20 year old Ukic and 19 year old Tomas in team back in 2004. And it was suposed to be this olympics and last euro that we contest for the medal but plan faild when Giricek, Vujcic and Zizic decided to skip from NT. they haven't played since euro 05. they should be leaders now for this young squad

as for Barac, Tomic and Rudez. Barac allredy played at euro 07. he made to the team as 12 player but was big discovery late in the turnament especialy in game vs Frace that sent us in qualifyication for olympics. started season great in Pamesa playing in starting 5 bat after injury lost his spot. Rudez was allvays known as big talent but until this season failed to live up to his potential but finly this year, specialy at the end of season sowed what he can do. being big factor in huge sucses for his team when beating favorized cibona in croatian semi finals and two days ago scoring 27 for his team leding them to victory in croatian finals over big time favorit zadar to tie series to 2-2. expected to step in infront of older but less talented Marin Rozic this year. while Tomic has small chance to make in last 12 but had good season this year showing his great talent. 

probley sure players for final roster are Ukic, Popovic, Planinic, Kus, Tomas, Banic, Markota, Prkacin(C) and Barac also Kasun if doctor confirm that evrythin is OK with his heart.


----------



## luther

Eurobasket.com reports from Greece:


> National coach, Panagiotis Giannakis , call-up 19 players for the preparation of the FIBA Olympic Qualifying Tournament for Men, which will take place July 14-20 at the OAKA.
> The new comers are Vassilis Xanthopoulos, Dimitris Tsaldaris, Ioannis Kalampokis, Kostas Koufos, Ian Vougioukas and Giorgos Printezis.
> Preparations will begin at 23 June in Karpenissi, for a period of seven days.
> New persons in technical team of the National men are Nikos Linardos and Dimitris Priftis.
> The 19 players are:
> Vassilis Spanoulis, Nikos Zisis, Dimitris Diamantidis, Kostas Tsartsaris, Dimos Dikoudis, Stratos Perperoglou, Antonis Fotsis, Theodoros Papaloukas, Panagiotis Vasilopoulos, Giannis Bourousis, Sofoklis Schortsianitis, Giorgos Printezis, Ian Vougioukas, Michalis Pelekanos, Kostas Koufos, Dimitris Tsaldaris, Andreas Glyniadakis, Ioannis Kalampokis, Vassilis Xanthopoulos


It is a talented team, that's for sure.


----------



## luther

Denham Brown, who may have been one of the top perimeter players for Canada's national team this summer, was inexplicably absent when the team opened its training camp. Coach Leo Rautins said by not showing up or sending an explanation, Brown in effect made the decision to be among the 10 cuts. http://www.torontosun.com/Sports/Basketball/2008/06/21/5944661-sun.html


----------

